# Please help...full lab results but have hyper symptoms



## theta69 (May 4, 2017)

Hi, I posted on here before with partial labs. I have a couple nodules in my thyroid and a small cyst. I have mainly hyper symptoms but a few hypo as well. Endo and ENT and PCP all say there is nothing wrong or to worry about. Have had a swollen thyroid from cyst for just over 3 months now.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you...

TSH 3RD generation: 1.37 (.40-4.20)

Free T4: .9 (.6-1.7)

Free T3: 3.3 (2.1-4.4)

Total T3: 98 (70-204)

TSI: 91 ( <122)

TPO: .5 (.0-9.0)

Thyroglobulin AB: <.9 (.0-4.0)

Thanks,

Theta


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have TSI your results can change frequently and quickly.

Your current labs look hypo. Sometimes thyroid symptoms overlap.

You say you have a cyst. Did they do an ultrasound? What were those results?


----------



## theta69 (May 4, 2017)

Yes, they did an ultrasound. They just think it's blood in the cyst but there has been no test on the cyst itself


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ask for the actual results - post them here.

Having TSI antibodies means your likely have Graves disease. Being hypo means you could possibly also have hashimotos disease. That's called hashitoxicosis. I have hashitoxicosis but only ever presented hyper symptoms.


----------



## theta69 (May 4, 2017)

Thank you. I'm asking for a copy of the ultrasound results and and will post them as soon as i get them. I'm a little confused though because they said I was negative for TSI antibodies....Everything is in "normal" range and there are no antibodies present, and biopsies of nodule is benign.


----------



## theta69 (May 4, 2017)

I have Ct results and biopsy results...

Ct results: 1.7 nodule on right and extends into the isthmus. Nodule on left 1.2. Chronic paranasal sinus disease is present. And a few prominent but subcentimeter nodes throughout various compartmetns of the neck.

Biopsy: Right thyroid lobe and isthmus there is a mixed cystic and solid round nodule measuring approx. 2.87 m ( I think they mean cm..)

Negative for malignancy. Benign follicular epithelial cells. Colloid present. Acute inflammatory cells. The signigicance of the acute inflammatory cells is ncertain Neutrophils may be associated with the background blood or with thyroid elements. Clinical correlation is recommended.

Primary care doctor ran CBC-diff all came back normal.

Suppose to see a new endo tomorrow to go over all this. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are actually larger nodules. Maybe get a second opinion from an ENT?


----------

